# Cat Back recommendations?



## Attycyclist (May 2, 2011)

Planning to campaign my 2009 GTI in SCCA Stock class in 2013 Autocross. Feeling like I need more low end torque to compete with the Mazda3's. Realistically what kind of performance gains can I look for? Remember, the rules say I can only change the pipes from the Cat back. Exhaust note is totally unimportanttpo me. The class rules say I cannot do ANYTHING on the intake side, or with the ECU, or the suspension except changes to ONE of the sway bars (Im thnking Eibach's 28mm rear). The only real horsepower gain enhacment is the cat back exhuast. Borla? Magna Flow? AWE? Comments from anyone with firsthand experience are particularly welcome.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

I realize that I am a bit biased, but our system not only sounds great, but it shifts the torque curve forward slightly which will help you when coming out of low-rev corners. The system is also available immediately.










The above is charted gains vs stock, using the X axis as stock power levels


----------

